# How to create a forum????



## romand (Aug 21, 2004)

How do I create by my own a forum.
Like what language I have to know or there is a program to create a forum.
Again, I don't want to go to some site like http://www.getfreeforum.com/
or some think like this.
P.S. I dont like the "Invision Power Board" program
THANKS


----------



## Lorand (Aug 21, 2004)

You can write it in ASP or PHP, depending on what system is installed on the server where you will post that forum.
But creating a forum from nothing means a lot of work. My suggestion is that grab the source of a free forum program and modify it until it meet your needs.


----------



## romand (Aug 21, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> My suggestion is that grab the source of a free forum program and modify it until it meet your needs.


Where the ---- I'm gone find a free forum program?


----------



## Lorand (Aug 21, 2004)

From here: http://forum.snitz.com/ for example.
But you can find many more out there. Do a Google search to find them.


----------



## Christopher (Aug 21, 2004)

phpBB is one of the most popular free GPL'd forums: http://www.phpbb.com

Invision Board is "free" in the sense of a "trial": http://www.invisionboard.com

And if you have the money, then you can buy vBulletin which is the software running this forum: http://www.vbulletin.com


----------



## Eric Bland (Aug 21, 2004)

*RE: phpBB Vbull*

If your looking for free I would say phpBB is the way to go, otherwise V-bull is the other main software. You need to have hosting with database availability though.

_________________
Search Engine Optimization SEO
SEO Forum Reciprocal Links
Website Designs SEO Eric Bland


----------



## AIRIFLE (Sep 10, 2004)

Got one that I made mine from http://www.proboards.com/ Easy sign up FREE coz I made my own forum URL:http://gamesnetforum.proboards19.com/


----------



## Star Computing (Sep 11, 2004)

*What we use...*

In the last week we created a website (and are redesigning it) and for our forum we use phpBB. It's pretty simple to use and best of all our host puts the link on our control panel so it's even easier.

Here is how phpBB looks...
www.starcomputingonline.com/forum


----------



## cancer10 (Sep 13, 2004)

try www.proboards.com


www.suddenlaunch.com

www.hyperboards.com


----------



## rkprogramming (Sep 22, 2004)

I will provide you with my custom forum.  My website is http://www.rkprogramming.com
email me at rkprogramming@hotmail.com


----------

